# Smart Antennas



## jsk

How well do Smart Antennas work compared to regular antennas? I haven't found many reviews of them relating to OTA TV.


----------



## oljim

How smart are they, what is a smart antenna?


----------



## Scott in FL

This article provides a good explanation of smart antennas:
http://broadcastengineering.com/hdtv/smart_antennas/

I would love to play with one or hear from someone who has, but the same article mentions that they're not showing up in stores. In the meantime this provides a little bit of info on test results (from the same article, above):

Preliminary tests by the CEA R-5 Antenna Standards committee have shown impressive results, finding that a smart antenna can be most effective in ghosty areas and can increase DTV system performance by as much as 12dB. In addition, both the MSTV and the NAB have endorsed the technology, and the NTIA is allowing the interface on converter boxes certified in its DTV coupon program.


----------



## oljim

Looks like a fancy good looking indoor antenna, I always get a kick out of good looking over priced indoor antennas. they never seem to work as good as a cheap outdoor antenna.
If it is so good why not give info on who makes it, cost, and how to get one?


----------



## jsk

You need to buy a converter box or a TV that supports the Smart Antenna. The antennas run around $100 (http://www.google.com/products?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=RNWE,RNWE:2004-22,RNWE:en&q=DTV+%22Smart+Antenna%22).

Smart Antennas are used in a variety of other applications such as Satellite Radio, Military communications, cell phones, etc. I'm just curious how well they work for DTV.

Thanks for the Broadcast Engineering link. I actually haven't seen the indoor antenna pictured in the article.


----------



## oljim

The bottom line is why spend $100 for an indoor antenna, then get a converter box all to end up with a SD picture. If you have a TV that will give you a HD picture you need a HD STB (the converter box is SD) Get a good outside antenna all for about the same cost as a over priced indoor ant and converter box that is SD only and will only work for stations 0-20 miles away.


----------



## Grentz

oljim, if a conventional antenna works for you then there is no reason for you to get a smart antenna.

They are made for areas where it is very tough to get a good signal and especially areas like that where stations are in different directions so it is hard to peak all the stations.


----------



## jsk

Another reason to get a Smart Antenna is if you receive channels from different directions and don't feel like adjusting the antenna all of the time.


----------



## EscapeVelocity

The Radio Shack 15-1892 is a Smart Antenna without the tuner interface. It has its own remote to change the tuner to pre assigned automated positions.

Check out my guide to indoor antennas on the AVSforum. Still a work in progress, but its pretty substantial already. Cant post links but you can search the title in google and it takes you right to it.

EV's Best Top Rated HDTV Indoor Antenna Review Test Round-Up Guide


----------



## rludy

If you use a smart antenna, can you run more than one tv on it?


----------



## jkane

10 years ago we called that a rotor. I have one sitting on a cabinet at home. Of course, in today's world, humans can't be relied upon to change the antenna direction on their own. That would be an outrageous option to consider. :nono2:


----------



## jeffshoaf

jkane said:


> 10 years ago we called that a rotor. I have one sitting on a cabinet at home. Of course, in today's world, humans can't be relied upon to change the antenna direction on their own. That would be an outrageous option to consider. :nono2:


There are remote-control operated rotor controllers...


----------



## oljim

jsk said:


> You need to buy a converter box or a TV that supports the Smart Antenna. The antennas run around $100 (http://www.google.com/products?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=RNWE,RNWE:2004-22,RNWE:en&q=DTV+%22Smart+Antenna%22).
> 
> Smart Antennas are used in a variety of other applications such as Satellite Radio, Military communications, cell phones, etc. I'm just curious how well they work for DTV.
> 
> Thanks for the Broadcast Engineering link. I actually haven't seen the indoor antenna pictured in the article.


They are more new fangle stuff to get your$$ take the TERK 32 for about $90,it is a copy of the wiengard hd4400 that sells for $ 20 or the new C2 for about $60, I have found on UHF thy are no better that an apen eagel double bow tie that sells for $12 I tested them both for my daughter. She sent the C2 back


----------

